# Wie Monitor ideal aufstellen



## weasel (26. Juni 2009)

Da ich mir mal wieder nen neuen Monitor gekauft hab (VW246H falls es wenn intessiert) stell ich mir mal wieder die Frage, wie stell ich denn Optimal auf.

Abstand zum Monitor hab ich 60cm, mehr geht einfach vom Tisch her net, aber das find ich ganz in Ordnung.

Was mich eigentlich mehr beschäftigt, wie is die Ideale Höhe zu denn Augen - sollte der Monitor vielleicht auch leicht geneigt sein?

Hab durch google irgendwie nix gefunden, und hier im Forum auch nur nen Poll, wo es um abstand zum Monitor ging.


----------



## rabit (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe meinen Monitor so eingestellt, dass ich in sitzender position geradeaus auf den ersten oberen drittel des Monitors schaue.
Winkel ist Kerzengerade.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2009)

Ergonomierichtlinien sind "Oberkante auf Augenhöhe" und das Display soll rechtwinklig zur Verbindungsachse Bildschirmmitte<->Auge stehen. (d.h. ganz leicht nach hinten geneigt)
Von ersterem würde ich aber bei großen Monitoren ggf. abweichen.


----------



## dennis1213 (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe menen etwas nach vorne geneigt ist aber alles gewöhnungssache


----------



## rabit (28. Juni 2009)

Was es alles für Richtlinien gibt


----------



## dot (28. Juni 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Was es alles für Richtlinien gibt



Die Richtlinien sind ja vermutlich vorallem fuer (Buero-)Arbeitsplaetze gedacht. Sonst saehe es da wohl gelegentlich wie Kraut und Rueben aus und man haette als Angestellter ueberhaupt keien Rechtsgrundlage.


----------



## rabit (28. Juni 2009)

Ne ist schon richtig.
Nur wusste ich das net.
Hört sich ja im prinziep auch recht gut an.
Nur ich versinke in meinem Sessel beim zocken, müsste ja sonst die Ganze Zeit aufrecht sitzen was besser für die Wirbelsäule sein würde.


----------



## weasel (28. Juni 2009)

Naja, bin mit augen knapp über der rahmenhöhe, anders gehts bei mir net - aber scheint so ganz ok zu sein

danke für eure antworten.


----------

